# Stupid move



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Going through some old pictures in the office this weekend, I came across this one. Circa '85-'86, that is me at the top of (it appears to be) a 32' ladder wedged into the bed of my truck. Obviously, I was braver back then, and had no clue as to how I should have done that task the right way. What's OSHA? :laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

At least you had a safety man to dial 911 for ya! :laughing:


----------



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

Geesh, atleast you could have kept both feet on the rungs. :no: Thankfully no harm done... this time!


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

And now ladies and gentlemen.....the moment you've all been waiting.....the great Prowalleyo will swan dive on a paved driveway.:w00t:

Bob


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I have a question, how in the hell did you wedge the truck into that position?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

He made sure it was in neutral.:w00t:

Bob


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Cole said:


> I have a question, how in the hell did you wedge the truck into that position?


Back and forth, in and out, a little at a time. I do recall that part of it. :blink: 
I especially like where I'm holding on to the 1X2 around the gable vent for security. Guess it made me feel better about the whole situatuon.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

BTW, we did git-r-dun!
Company policy formed that day:
_Quit whining and just do the damn thing!_


----------



## all vinyl (Apr 2, 2004)

*Slipping*

i was talking to a painter buddy and he also put his ladder in the back of a truck to get the extra height . He comes down the ladder for more paint and goes back up but ha cant reach the wet part from the same rung he scratches his head climes the next rung paints goes down again gets more paint goes back up and the same thing happens he looks down and his truck was on wet clay and just moving forward ever so slowly but fast enough for him to go out and rent the 50 foot ladder :whistling


----------



## willbone3 (Apr 2, 2006)

Brass Kahonas


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I like the way you appear to be standing on the shadow rung.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Why not just pull apart the other ladder you had and "add" onto your 32' ladder? I am sure you could have pulled that off.


----------



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

You think you are so damn fancy with your store bought ladders and all


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

asbestos said:


> You think you are so damn fancy with your store bought ladders and all


MD, That you up there?:laughing:


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

I commend you on sticking to the "belt buckle" rule by keeping it between the rungs as I learned in fall safety class. Git R Dun


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> Guess it made me feel better about the whole situatuon.


LOL Thats the important thing right!

I've never put a ladder in the back of a truck before. But we did put a 32' on top of our plastic drop on a deck. Then I made my partner go up and paint. As soon as he got to the top the ladder started slowly sliding backward! Luckily I was there to stop the ladder moving... 

He said when he got down that he was contemplating his jump to the porch! 

We laugh about it now and try not to repeat such silly rookie mistakes.


----------

